# Windsor Castle, Falmouth



## tigerfish (Sep 17, 2011)

Hi! I'm new here, recently retired and now able to pursue a lifelong interest in shipping. Naval History a particular interest and also classic ships.

On the latter subject, - was in Cornwall last week, on the Fal. Spotted the Windsor Castle laid up near the King Harry Ferry. Windsor Castle looked in fine condition and appeared ready for sea at relatively short notice. A local told me she is owned by JCB and is maintained in tip top condition. If that is true she is certainly a credit to them.

tigerfish


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Greetings *Tigerfish* and welcome to* SN*. Bon voyage.


----------



## tigerfish (Sep 17, 2011)

*Windsor Castle,- Falmouth*

C'mon guy's, this was a serious enquiry. I am intrigued by this beautiful old ship. Who was she? When was she built? What was she intended for? What is her future?

Tigerfish


----------



## doyll (Mar 9, 2007)

Google is your friend:
http://www.oceanlinermuseum.co.uk/Windsor Castle.html


----------



## exsailor (Dec 18, 2005)

Tigerfish,

Here is what you are looking for - www.shipsnostalgia.com/showthread.php?t=5054

Dennis.


----------

